# Topics > Smart home > Thermostats >  ThermBot, smart thermometer, Brooklyn, New York, USA

## Airicist

youtube.com/channel/UCv8uAzq44n7n72H8EVpmAlg

facebook.com/ThermBot

twitter.com/ThermBot

linkedin.com/company/thermbot

instagram.com/thermbot

Founder and CEO - Eli Ostreicher

"The Thermometer: Smaller. Instant. Smarter." on Indiegogo

"The Thermometer: Smaller. Instant. Smarter. ThermBot.ai" on Kickstarter

----------


## Airicist

Thermbot.ai | Now on Kickstarter

Jul 17, 2020




> The Thermometer: Smaller. Instant. Smarter.
> At home or on the go, ThermBot delivers instant temperature readings with 100% accuracy plus smart home assistants & IFTTT integration.

----------

